# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  أغنية بالطول بالعرض حصرياً لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين...

## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالطول بالعرض....
كلمات :عوض الكريم جمعة مرحوم
ألحان و توزيع : إياس على
غناء : عوض الكريم
أتمنى أن نكون قد و فقنا فى هذا العمل...
هذا العمل حصرى لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين..
التحية للأخوان وليد ساوند و عبد الحكم إدريس و لكل عشاق النجمة.....
النصر للمريخ إن شاء الله..
أخوكم إياس على...








*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هى يا اياس انت حى يا اخوى؟؟؟؟ويييييييييييييييييييييينك والله فقدناك فقدناك شديد....عمل راقى تسلم الايادى....


تقبل مرورى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*تسلم يا اياس على العمل الجميل 
بركه بالعوده
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اوووووووووووووووووووووو اخونا زمان والله مشتااااااااااااااااااااااقيت كميات 

ازيك ياروعة والله يا اياس نسأل منك سؤال الضهبان ... حمد الله علي السلامة

مشكور علي المجهود وكل الناس الاتعاونت معاك .. 

تقبل شوقي الفائض بحر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حمد لله علي سلامة عودتك

الروائع تتناثر بقدوم الرائعين

بالجنبة:

منتظرين المفاجاءات لينا زمن
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

تسلم يا اياس على العمل الجميل 
بركه بالعوده



حمدلله على سلامتك انت كمان....خير مالك قطعت كده؟؟؟؟

تخريمه

انت لابس لبسة جلفوط ولا انا غلطانه....مع كامل الاحترام طبعا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*والله  روعة وجمال
اياس الله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*إياس إياس إياس 
هو والإبداع صنوان هو والابداع 
بحر تمتزج فيه الالحان 
شكراً اياس شكرا اياس
غيب لتاتينا بكل ما هو جميل 
ان كانت هذه ثمار غيابك
لك من اليوم اجازة مفتوحة 
لتأتينا بمثل هذه الدرر
تحياتي
امتناني
تقديري
وودادي
...

*

----------


## الصفوى

*والله المنتدى من غيرك
لا لون لاطعم لا رائحه
الحمدلله على السلامه
يافنان




اتفننى
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غاب وجاب الغنائم ...
حمدلله على السلامة يا حبيب ...
ابداع يا فنان ...
يعطيكم الف عافية ...
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حمدلله على سلامتك انت كمان....خير مالك قطعت كده؟؟؟؟

تخريمه

انت لابس لبسة جلفوط ولا انا غلطانه....مع كامل الاحترام طبعا



 سلامة عيونك
:enfjaar::enfjaar:
:00020457:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*الف حمد الله بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عمل تجلي في روعته وجماله روعة المريخ وعظمتة ... شكرا لك اخي ابن كردفان الغره ... وحمدا لله علي السلامه يامبدع

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابداع والله يا اياس و الله يديك العافية 


تخريمة 


ما تطول الغيبة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هى يا اياس انت حى يا اخوى؟؟؟؟ويييييييييييييييييييييينك والله فقدناك فقدناك شديد....عمل راقى تسلم الايادى....


تقبل مرورى وعميق احترامى



برنسيسه يا رائعة مشتاقيين.......
لك منى تحية خالصة..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

تسلم يا اياس على العمل الجميل 
بركه بالعوده



أخى و صديقى و الله ليك و حشه...والله فاقد سماع صوتك يا رائع...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك


تخريمة
الرأي الفني شوية كده بس
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

اوووووووووووووووووووووو اخونا زمان والله مشتااااااااااااااااااااااقيت كميات 

ازيك ياروعة والله يا اياس نسأل منك سؤال الضهبان ... حمد الله علي السلامة

مشكور علي المجهود وكل الناس الاتعاونت معاك .. 

تقبل شوقي الفائض بحر



مجد الدين..والله إنتو كمان ليكم و حشه.....والله شوقنا بحار....
تسلم يا مبدع..
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

حمد لله علي سلامة عودتك

الروائع تتناثر بقدوم الرائعين

بالجنبة:

منتظرين المفاجاءات لينا زمن



نصر الدين...يا راجل يا ملك.....
والله الواحد سعيد بمعرفتكم الجميلة.....
تسلم يا معلم.....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

والله  روعة وجمال
اياس الله يديك العافية



جواندى.....ربنا يخليكم و ينصركم على المجهود الرائع الذى تقومون به.........
لك منى أجمل و أروع و الطف تحية..
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

إياس إياس إياس 
هو والإبداع صنوان هو والابداع 
بحر تمتزج فيه الالحان 
شكراً اياس شكرا اياس
غيب لتاتينا بكل ما هو جميل 
ان كانت هذه ثمار غيابك
لك من اليوم اجازة مفتوحة 
لتأتينا بمثل هذه الدرر
تحياتي
امتناني
تقديري
وودادي
...




مرهف...يا سلام عليك يا مرهف.....
والله عقدتنى عديل.....
أنت أخ عزيز و الله كنت أسعد إنسان بإتصالك على.....
لك منى محبة دائمة....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

والله المنتدى من غيرك
لا لون لاطعم لا رائحه
الحمدلله على السلامه
يافنان




اتفننى



حبيبى....والله مشتاق ليك شوق السحابة الراحلة.....
إن شاء الله تكون عجبتك...
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

غاب وجاب الغنائم ...
حمدلله على السلامة يا حبيب ...
ابداع يا فنان ...
يعطيكم الف عافية ...



طارق يا طارق......
والله سعيد بيكم و الله أنتم الصفوة.....
تسلم يا طارق
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

الف حمد الله بالسلامة



acba77 تسلم يا نور المنبر.....
مشتاقيين..
*

----------


## ميدو1

*عاد اياس  وعاد التميز والابداع 

عمل ارقى وجميل  
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;right;1;scroll"]بالطول بالعرض مريخنال يهز الارض[/marq]


اياس يامبدع احلا حاجة الواحد يغيب فنترة ويرجع يلقى المنبر ملى بالابداعات والحاجات الحلوة تسلم يدك ياخى 














*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عمل تجلي في روعته وجماله روعة المريخ وعظمتة ... شكرا لك اخي ابن كردفان الغره ... وحمدا لله علي السلامه يامبدع




أخى الأكبر ياسر....
لو كتبت لعام كامل ما وفيتك حقك...
من أين يأتى الإبداع يا ياسر و هو ملك لك...من علمنى الموسيقى و حببنى فيها سواك...
أحمد الله كثيراً أن جعلك أخاً لى..كيف لا و أنت من يتابعنى فى كل صغيرة و كبيرة..بعطفك و حنانك ...
متعك الله بالصحة يا أخى و بارك الله فيك.....فأنت ياسر و كفى...
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ابداع والله يا اياس و الله يديك العافية 


تخريمة 


ما تطول الغيبة



عجبكو يا ملك....
والله شوق شوق عجيب.....
تسلم يا عجب..
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*وين انت يا قلب ما ظاهر ان شاء خير يارب تكون كراعك خضراء بكره نغلب (3 ــ 0 ) يا أياس 








تخريمه : يزول اوعك العشاء يكون دمرك
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك


تخريمة
الرأي الفني شوية كده بس



الله يبارك فيك يا إيهاب...
والله هذه حدود الإمكانيات يا إيهاب...و شكراً ليك>>
تخريمة:دايرنك معانا فى الكورس قالوا صوتك كروان.....

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

عاد اياس  وعاد التميز والابداع 

عمل ارقى وجميل  



ميدو1 مشتاقين والله....
لك منى أجمل شكرا و تقدير
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

[marq="3;right;1;scroll"]بالطول بالعرض مريخنال يهز الارض[/marq]


اياس يامبدع احلا حاجة الواحد يغيب فنترة ويرجع يلقى المنبر ملى بالابداعات والحاجات الحلوة تسلم يدك ياخى 
















محمد كمال يا قلب يديك العافية....وأنا كمان لى فترة  مافى..والحمد لله الواحد جا بجيتكم يا قلب...

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

وين انت يا قلب ما ظاهر ان شاء خير يارب تكون كراعك خضراء بكره نغلب (3 ــ 0 ) يا أياس 








تخريمه : يزول اوعك العشاء يكون دمرك



حسن يعقوب يا ملك...بكرة 2 صفر إن شاء الله.......
تسلم...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عاااااااااااااااااااافيه منك يا انثى الانوفليس
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عاااااااااااااااااااافيه منك يا انثى الانوفليس



هاهاهاهاها...دى قوية......
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عاااااااااااااااااااافيه منك يا انثى الانوفليس



 
موش احسن من مرض ام سادمبا :024-::024-:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عمل رائع جدا واصلو في تسجيل اناشيد للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

عمل رائع جدا واصلو في تسجيل اناشيد للزعيم



الغسينابى ربنا يخليك....
ودى فرصة للكل عشان يشارك و يلحن و يبدع....
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أخى الأكبر ياسر....
لو كتبت لعام كامل ما وفيتك حقك...
من أين يأتى الإبداع يا ياسر و هو ملك لك...من علمنى الموسيقى و حببنى فيها سواك...
أحمد الله كثيراً أن جعلك أخاً لى..كيف لا و أنت من يتابعنى فى كل صغيرة و كبيرة..بعطفك و حنانك ...
متعك الله بالصحة يا أخى و بارك الله فيك.....فأنت ياسر و كفى...



انا لا استحق كل هذا اخي اياس فالتفرد والتمييز هما ديدنك منذ الصغر .. لك مني كل التحايا.. فان كنت انا من علمك بداية الموسيقي فانت بحق التلميذ الذي فاق معلمه... وكم انا مسرور لرؤيتك تقدم هذا الابداع للزعيم وفرحتي الثانيه عودتك للمنتدي ولاحبابك ولاصدقاءك وكم ادهشني  كثره الردود.. ارجو ان تداوم اخي اياس والا تحرمهم مره ثانيه وليس من اجل الجزء نلفظ الكل... لك مني عاطر التحايا والي الامام ومزيدا من البذل والعطاء

*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اياس ..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حذيفة هاشم
					

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اياس ..



تسلم يا حذيفه...ليك منى كل الود...
*

----------


## أبو اية

*حبيبنا ألياس ألف حمد لله علي السلامه ونورت ديارك.
والله لي فترة أسمع الأغنيه دي لكن ماظاهره معاي حاجه وداير أنزلها لكن قدر مافتشتا في البوست دا ما لقيت الأغنيه.
قول:

*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*بالطول بالعلرض مريخنا يهز الارض تسلم يا اياس شغل مافيهو شخشخه خالص
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## أبو اية

*يا أياس يابركه ماظاهر عندي  أي رابط  أفيدونا أراحكم الله


*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*جميل يارائع
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ليس له حدود
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اياس يافنان عمل جميل وفي انتظار الجديد
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماسي الزعيم
					

بالطول بالعلرض مريخنا يهز الارض تسلم يا اياس شغل مافيهو شخشخه خالص



تسلم يا ماس...فعلاً أنت ماس غالى الثمن......
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

يا أياس يابركه ماظاهر عندي  أي رابط  أفيدونا أراحكم الله





رفعتو ليك فى الخاص حبيبنا....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





مريخابى...الشكر ليك يا رائع...
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد زين العابدين
					

جميل يارائع



جميل إنت يا زين....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ليس له حدود



أمجد...والله إنتوا الفنانيين لأنو إنتوا البتقيموا العمل....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

اياس يافنان عمل جميل وفي انتظار الجديد



عاشقة النيل...لك التحية و الود و الإحترام.....
أنت عاشقة الزعيم و النيل....لك خالص الشكر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اياس 
ازيك ياقلب

عمل بقامة الزعيم

تسلم يا رائع
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

اياس 
ازيك ياقلب

عمل بقامة الزعيم

تسلم يا رائع



قلب قلب...
الروعة بكم و منكم و إليكم...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*
 الأعمال الرائعة هي التي توثق نفسها بنفسها ولا تحتاج كبير عناء ..
تسلم يا إياس ويا أخ عوض الكريم على هذا العمل الأكثر من الرائع 

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					


 الأعمال الرائعة هي التي توثق نفسها بنفسها ولا تحتاج كبير عناء ..
تسلم يا إياس ويا أخ عوض الكريم على هذا العمل الأكثر من الرائع 




الشكر لك أخى أحمد الحبر على هذه الكلمات الجميلة.....ودائماً مريخنا فوق.......
رغم الهزيمة بنقول بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض....
*

----------


## osman

* مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
*

----------


## khalifa

*مشكور كتير يا باشا.....:dn8:
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عمل راقى تسلم الايادى
*

----------

